# Spaceballs



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey, Mel Brooks is working on a Spaceballs cartoon, set to air in 2007.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Lets hope it turns out better than the movie.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

What's wrong with the movie?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I believe Mel Brooks ran out of steam by this point. There are a few jokes here and there that are funny, but for the most part, the film falls flat. It's definitely not a *Blazing Saddles *or *Young Frankenstein.*


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

"Hi! I'm Barf! I'm a mog...half man, half dog. I'm my own best friend."

I judge this movie on it's own merits..Comparing it with his past movies is like comparing an artists sculpture or painting based on what they did before. I don't know if it's valid to do that or not, I just prefer not to. I love Mel Brooks' movies, and I too have my favorites, but wouldn't say Spaceballs falls flat. It's just different than the movies he made with Gene Wilder, who starred in both Blazing Saddles and Young Frankenstein. Those moveis, had Gene not been in them, wouldn't be heralded as high as they are today, IMO.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Since Wilder had a lot to do with those particular films, I totally agree with your last statement. I tend to compare things sometimes, because I'm my own worst critic when it comes to my works. I always want to better myself and when I see a lackluster or just out and out bad product churned out by me, I trash it and start over. I can't tell you how many writing projects I have done this way.

It's easy to compare another's works to their crowning achievements, because you are supposed to seek ways to better your craft and to top what folks consider your best work. I don't believe Mel has done this with *Spaceballs.* Apparently I am not the only one who feels this way. When was the last major motion picture he had produced for the big screen? He's a comic genius, I grant you, but he hasn't been as great as he was with the films I mentioned before. It's very sad he reached his pinnacle over 30 years ago.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I didn't like the producers as much as I thought I would...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I liked Spaceballs and I own most of Mel Brook's collection on DVD. Heck, I even have _Dracula: Dead and Loving It_. I can't help it - I have a weird sense of humor.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

may the Schwartz be with you


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Oh, my God. It's Mega Maid. She's gone from suck to blow.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Interview

http://www.ew.com/ew/report/0,6115,1538836_3_0_,00.html


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Eh, like everything else, it's all subjective. I'm a Spaceballs fan. I find some of the humor to be forced and kind of dumbed down, but every time I see Dark Helmet I laugh.

EVERY TIME.


----------

